# 36" EVO LED 6500K by Green Element



## apuhl20 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am looking at possibly 4 of these over my 180g 6x2x2. Does anyone have any experience with these good or bad, or have any other ideas. With my schedule building is not an option, and I don't want to drop tons of cash right now. I was thinking about using just 2 but not sure how good the spread is. Thanks


----------

